# Cabomba question



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

So I've got a bunch of Cabomba growing in my 75 gal tank. It's doing well, getting tall, not a lot of bristle loss. The only problem I have is that it keeps breaking away where it's planted in the gravel. What causes that? So far I just stick it back in the gravel and it's fine. Am I not planting it deep enough?


----------



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

I've had that problem with a lot of my plants that aren't potted. I'm not sure what to do. Possibly add more gravel and bury them deeper.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

ya absolutely true....for a planted aquarium you have to provide at least 3-4 inch of gravel or river sand or whatever....


----------

